
State-Sponsored Trolling [pdf] - talonx
http://www.iftf.org/fileadmin/user_upload/images/DigIntel/IFTF_State_sponsored_trolling_report.pdf
======
talonx
From the abstract - "contains in-depth illustrative examples of state-
sponsored trolling in seven countries: the United States, Azerbaijan, Bahrain,
Ecuador, the Philippines, Turkey, and Venezuela. It includes policies that
governments and businesses can implement to rein in the digital abuse of
individuals, advocates and journalists critical of governments. Though state-
sponsored trolling occurs in a variety of countries, they often use similar
strategies. These include making death and rape threats, using bots to amplify
attacks at scale, using malicious PR firms to disseminate hyper-partisan or
libelous disinformation about targets, and spreading doctored images and
memes. "

